# Relative Rigidity of Masonry Walls



## knelli (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have "Reinforced Concrete Masonry Design" by Mujumdar. He has an example of calculating masonry wall rigidities on pg 240

Basically he says R is proportional to 1/delta = EI/H^4, since E and H are constants:

R = L^3

So, rigidity equals the length of the wall cubed. All walls are 30' or less. Is this a widely accepted way of calculating the wall rigidity? Or better yet, is this method accepted on the SII exam.... Any other references out there?

Thanks, -K


----------



## knelli (Jan 26, 2010)

IBC SDM #1 shows a rigid diaphragm example, but the rigidities are given, in k/in, without a reference as to how those values were assigned.


----------

